
Professor's Open Letter Against BLM, Police Brutality and Cultural Orthodoxy - Udik
http://web.archive.org/web/20200611111027/https://pastebin.com/WBzAFDgA
======
seesawtron
There is no evidence that this is truly from UCB professor. Regardless, it is
hard to trust whether whatever this person wrote is true or not about ongoing
"propaganda" in the said university or about the experience of this professor.

~~~
downerending
I believe Thomas Sowell has vouched that it's authentic.

In any case, that's virtually irrelevant. It's a truly quality piece of
writing, of the kind we rarely see any more in the press. Whichever "side" you
are on these days, this essay is worth reading and thinking about.

~~~
seesawtron
There's more to it than its authenticity. That's what I meant by the
"regardless" part where there are details of specific behaviour in the said
university but is purely based on the author's perspective. First, there's no
evidence to support that. Second, there's no other side of the story being
told from the concerned parties accused by the author. A lot of claims and a
much fewer evidence.

~~~
downerending
In my opinion, the import of this piece is the larger ideas presented, rather
than any details about the institution in question and its employees.

In any case, it's a great essay, and worth reading on that account alone.

~~~
Udik
Pity it never made the homepage, despite a reasonable amount of upvotes.

